# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  Pasha 49 c Днём Рождения!

## Sanych

*Pasha 49 с Днём Рождения!!!*

_Пусть будет жизнь конечно сказкой,

Пусть милая одарит лаской,

Пусть реки Счастья бьют ключом,

Несчастья будут не по чем,

За хвост держать тебе Удачу !

Здоровье крепкое в придачу !

И пусть все, все, о чем мечтаешь

Сбывалось сразу, как желаешь…!_

----------


## Irina

Паша, поздравляю!!!! Счастья и удачи!!!

----------

